# My New Smoker in The Works



## 2PUPs (Jul 1, 2012)

Well been trying to get my new smoker done for the 4th in between all my other dutys , looks like I might get it done . Anyways below is a picture of it . Should have the doors done tomorrow and cooking racks done tuesday if all goes well . I made a wood frame then used shiplap boards on outside , insulated it , then put 1/2" cement board on inside , then covered that with 1/4" aluminum .


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 1, 2012)

Looks like some serious smoking at your place this year. I like the wheels for portability.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 1, 2012)

I just fired mine up as we speak for 2 racks of ribs and a roast!


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 1, 2012)

You meant you "plugged" it in right?


----------



## grapeman (Jul 1, 2012)

Great lookingt smoker 2PUPs!

Wade is that at the new house?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 1, 2012)

Yes and no. The women have decided they dont want to move in until most of the work is done! With that said we are on a very limited budget and they cant stay on a freakin budget!!!!! The Aunt was supposed to stay on a $1400 budget for cabinets yesterday at Home Depot and I worked it all out in the in stock cabinet isle except for the uppers which we had to order as she wanted the 42" tall uppers which are special order. We ended up spending $2,300 and now have to wait at least 3 weeks minimum for them to come in!! The rest of the difference was supposed to be flooring and have a little left over for washer and dryer and gas dryer are more expensive. I guess for now Ill just play with moving the wall in her living /bedroom as right now they are even and she wants it more like 65/35%.


----------



## Arne (Jul 2, 2012)

Wade E said:


> Yes and no. The women have decided they dont want to move in until most of the work is done! With that said we are on a very limited budget and they cant stay on a freakin budget!!!!! The Aunt was supposed to stay on a $1400 budget for cabinets yesterday at Home Depot and I worked it all out in the in stock cabinet isle except for the uppers which we had to order as she wanted the 42" tall uppers which are special order. We ended up spending $2,300 and now have to wait at least 3 weeks minimum for them to come in!! The rest of the difference was supposed to be flooring and have a little left over for washer and dryer and gas dryer are more expensive. I guess for now Ill just play with moving the wall in her living /bedroom as right now they are even and she wants it more like 65/35%.


 

Kinda gettin into your fishin time, ain't it Wade?? Oh to be a happy homeowner. LOL, Arne.


----------



## robie (Jul 2, 2012)

2PUPs said:


> Well been trying to get my new smoker done for the 4th in between all my other dutys , looks like I might get it done . Anyways below is a picture of it . Should have the doors done tomorrow and cooking racks done tuesday if all goes well . I made a wood frame then used shiplap boards on outside , insulated it , then put 1/2" cement board on inside , then covered that with 1/4" aluminum .



I have always wanted to have a really nice, custom smoker. This looks like it is going to be the real-deal. Let us know how it works out.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 2, 2012)

Wait, you already live in a very nice "custom smoker" I think.......

Just kidding.

My bad you set yourself up on that one!!!!!

I live/ed in one as well off and on for the past 10 years or so....


----------



## Wade E (Jul 2, 2012)

Sure does Arne!


----------



## robie (Jul 2, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> Wait, you already live in a very nice "custom smoker" I think.......
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> ...



You got that right!!!

We live on the opposite side of town from where the fires came in, but we still got lots of smoke.

Things are settling down, now. We had a displaced family staying with us all last week. Fortunately, their home was spared and they moved back in last night.

One couple we knew have a home right in the middle of many destroyed homes. Their home is stuccoed and has a tile roof. That seems to have made a lot of difference, especially if the soffets were also stuccoed. Authorities said this morning that several huge homes were spared because the lawn sprinklers happened to have been on at the time the fire came in. Go figure.

Things will be a real mess for the next year or so. It takes a lot of time and effort to rebuild 350 destroyed homes. I guess the construction contractors will be in high demand for awhile. Nearly all of the homes destroyed where of the larger, more expensive variety. Most homes here have basements.

There is speculation that the fire was purposely started. Some 20 fires started in a matter of hours. No new fires have been set since then, though. Now that the road up into the mountains is open again, it will be interesting to see if the fires begin again. I am concerned they will.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 2, 2012)

If you guys have the same experience as we did it will take as much as 2-3 years for some folks to rebuild. The problem stems from the effing insurance companies trying to lowball all their clients. They will try all kinds of tactics to make you just give it and settle at what they want to pay out such as "was that tube of toothpaste full or half full". 

You get the picture. 

Some families hadn't settled for up to 3 years and were suing the insurance companies as they supposedly had "replacement coverage" but they couldn't come close to rebuilding what they had lost at the payouts they were willing to offer.


----------



## robie (Jul 2, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> If you guys have the same experience as we did it will take as much as 2-3 years for some folks to rebuild. The problem stems from the effing insurance companies trying to lowball all their clients. They will try all kinds of tactics to make you just give it and settle at what they want to pay out such as "was that tube of toothpaste full or half full".
> 
> You get the picture.
> 
> Some families hadn't settled for up to 3 years and were suing the insurance companies as they supposedly had "replacement coverage" but they couldn't come close to rebuilding what they had lost at the payouts they were willing to offer.



I'm sure it will be the same problem here. Man-o-man!


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Jul 2, 2012)

Do you have any hickory chips for your smoker? 

Semper Fi


----------



## 2PUPs (Jul 3, 2012)

Ernest T Bass said:


> Do you have any hickory chips for your smoker?
> 
> Semper Fi


 
Hi Ernest , I use applewood chunks for my smoker as I can get them for free .


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Jul 3, 2012)

I've used apple and it's good also. Hickory is very strong, but for me, you can't get too much hickory, especially for smoking a pork shoulder. Last year I bought a "green egg" and I like it.
Semper Fi


----------



## 2PUPs (Jul 3, 2012)

Here`s where I am at on the build , would have taken more pics but my cheap as camera was acting up . I need to clean my top 2 racks and add two more therms fo each cooking grate . Also need to make bottom door and coal basket which I am doing tomorrow morn early . Also I am putting thin aluminum on inside of door panels to deflect the heat of the wood . The two black things on top are my exhausts.


----------



## Ernest T Bass (Jul 3, 2012)

A friend of mine that builds smokers, says to extend the vents down into the smoker box a couple of inches and you will get more smoke flavor. Don't know if it's true, just passing on what I heard.
Semper Fi


----------



## Wade E (Jul 3, 2012)

I could see that being true about the vents sitting a little lower in there.


----------



## TJsBasement (Jul 3, 2012)

A little slide tube would make it adjustable, have a slot cut all the way up one side of the slider then a bolt and wing nut to lock it to the fix exhaust thats in now.


----------



## 2PUPs (Jul 3, 2012)

The smoke stacks are not in the final resting place , left them just sitting on top of box , when I am done doing the final touches inside the box they will extend into the box .


----------



## Wade E (Jul 3, 2012)

We should have known you knew better!!!


----------



## 2PUPs (Jul 5, 2012)

Here`s my smoker 95% done , just need to finnish coal basket . Below is a couple pics of it on my deck now . Lit a chimney of charcoal and put it in fire box to check for leaks , no leaks . A couple of the pics the corners are messed up due to the outside lens shutter doesnt open all the way .


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks great!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 5, 2012)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TJsBasement (Jul 5, 2012)

That thing is smokin  Sure does look nice.


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 5, 2012)

A BBQ pit made of WOOD!!!!!!!! 

You have the fire department on speed dial or what!?!?

Looks great!?!?!?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 5, 2012)

Very nice craftsmanship !! You defintley deserve a pat on the back !!


----------



## 2PUPs (Jul 5, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> A BBQ pit made of WOOD!!!!!!!!
> 
> You have the fire department on speed dial or what!?!?
> 
> Looks great!?!?!?


 
Actualy the inside is 1/4" aluminum , under that is 1/2 inch cement board , under that is fire rated insulation , and yes I do have the FD on speed dial , just in case the lil lady trys cooking with the kitchen oven , .


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Jul 6, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> A BBQ pit made of WOOD!!!!!!!!
> Looks great!?!?!?


 
My exact thought, but held off untill I saw the finished product. Looks great! 
smoker envy


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 6, 2012)

I am teasing of course! Amazing job! Will you stain it when finished or just put a sealer on?


----------



## millwright01 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks great. I wish now that I had lined mine like that!


----------



## 2PUPs (Jul 6, 2012)

ibglowin said:


> I am teasing of course! Amazing job! Will you stain it when finished or just put a sealer on?


 
I am in the process of thinking how I want to seal it , stain , clear poly , not sure yet


----------



## g8keeper (Jul 6, 2012)

imho, i would say just a standard sealer, only due to the fact that any stain that is put on it would be a waste....as the smoker is used, it will coolect "soot", so to speak and develop a form of a patina of it's own...so i would just basically worry about making sure the wood was sealed and not stained....but that's just my $.02....


----------



## 2PUPs (Jul 9, 2012)

Well got my little odds n ends done on my smoker , this thing rocks . I put in about 35 - 40 pieces kingsford in my coal basket , put about 10 in my chimney and lit it , put that on my coals in basket at 3:30 pm and ran it steady at 245 F , it is now 8:00 pm and its still running at 245 F . The nice part about it is , when you stand next to it it doesnt throw heat off like my uds . Well just thought I would do a lil braggin  . I am doing a Boston Butt this weekend to break it in , will post pics of cook from start to finnish , meat prep , etc . Now I need to name her , any ideas appreciated . 

Jeff


----------



## TJsBasement (Jul 9, 2012)

Yeah name it "Bad Mother F....."


----------



## ibglowin (Jul 9, 2012)

Woodn'smoke


----------



## 2PUPs (Jul 9, 2012)

Hmm , ( BMF-Woodn'Smoke )


----------

